# Old Anejo, Opus, Liberty Oh My



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

The two double corona on the right are Origional Release Anejo 49's the rest of the Anejo's are from 2004 the Opus are 2005 PL's and the Camacho is a 2004 Liberty Amendment XII.

Thanks to Kevin at Silo Cigars for the oportunity to buy these sweet old inventory from a private collector.
:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

O yes those are nice ,great find!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Dang...OR 49s...I think I only have 1 left! Very nice!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

you lucky bastige!!!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Sweet. Nice smokes right there.


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

That's a great score!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> you lucky bastige!!!!!


Well said!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Zoinks! That is an amazing score alright. Nice stuff  :dribble:

CD


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that's one awesome haul


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Like striking gold in the back yard. Nice find.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Outstanding find Ben!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Beautiful sight!!! Great find!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

It was either these or 4 or 5 barrels of oil...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice haul :dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, sweet score!!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow GS, I didn't think he was going to sell them all!!! Especially to you! l

EXCELLENT haul.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:
:leph:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice haul... I am impressed and insanely jealous. Great job


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet-I got a similiar haul-

maybe I'll post it


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great smokes!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble: wow nice haul!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Great score!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome pick up Ben!! :dribble:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pick ups!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is some pick up there, very nice!


----------

